# Just got first gun - Boresnake trouble with Buckmark



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

I just picked up a used Browning Buckmark today, its my first gun. Seeing it was a little dirty I purchased a boresnake after reading about them online. Well, I just tried using it, and it gets to the first set of brushes then jams in the barrel. I could not pull it through anymore and it nearly broke my hand pulling it back out. Tried twice, no luck. Please help a noob, what am I doing wrong? Thanks!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Rifle, or pistol Boresnake? Is it for .22, or for .25 or .27? Do you have oil or solvent on it? Are you pulling it through from chamber to muzzle, or the other way 'round? Have you separated the barrel from the rest of the gun, or is the Boresnake trying to make a sharp turn through the action?

More information, please.


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

Pistol, .22, no oil/solvent, chamber to muzzle, barrel is attached. And yes it had to make a sharp turn and that's where I think I goofed. I took a good look and I deformed the brushes, and only made it worse when I tried to force it. So I went out the other night and got a new Boresnake, carefully pulled it through and lined up the brushes before pulling them through. It was like butta. So, lesson learned. I'm sure there will be many more to come.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

clockworkjon said:


> Pistol, .22, no oil/solvent, chamber to muzzle, barrel is attached. And yes it had to make a sharp turn and that's where I think I goofed. I took a good look and I deformed the brushes, and only made it worse when I tried to force it. So I went out the other night and got a new Boresnake, carefully pulled it through and lined up the brushes before pulling them through. It was like butta. So, lesson learned. I'm sure there will be many more to come.


The other lesson is to disassemble and properly clean/lube your firearms. tumbleweed


----------

